# Celebs Go Dating



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

My wife watches a serious amount of ****e on TV while I’m working in the evenings which I usually pay no attention to. She’s been watching this Celeb Dating thing which is hilariously narrated by Rob Beckett. I’ve ended up actually watching it now and it’s quite funny. The fabulous receptionist Tom is hilarious too. 

Anyone else found themselves watching this ****e? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrant1234 (Nov 20, 2014)

yes I'll admit I do lol. the narrating is great and does like to take the ****.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Nope, I refuse to watch any reality TV, it really does spawn some ****house 'celebs'


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Eking love it:thumb: great watching a bunch of no Mark celebrities making a tool of themselves :lol::lol:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I must admit I'm a bit hooked on it


----------

